# causewaycrew/ogf sign up list...



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

since it seems i am getting it going...here we go!!
sat 24 & sun 25
causeway bait at skeeter
8:00am sat
bring youre own food sleeping gear ice gear etc FIREWOOD!!!
Linda has gratiously opened her back room for us to camp out in sat night
spend lots of $$ at bait store to show our appretiation!!! 
mods how about a sticky...
link for directions
http://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?new...csz=Cortland&#37;2C+OH+44410-9619&tcountry=us
1)wave warrior
2)rattletraprex
3)peple of the perch
4)liquidsoap & friend
5)fishingguy & jleo???????
6)jimbobber + 2
7)neocats1
8)billybob7059
9)DaleM???
10)tptrost
11)cutter310
12)steelheadbob
13)wannabitawerm+3
14)reeldirty1


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be there. So count me in.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

It's Great You Guys Are Coming Here. The Back Building Should Hold As Many Of You That Want To Come. The Only Down Side Is There Is No Restroom Out There. (in The Summer When We Had The Outing - You Guys Bought In A Porta-potty) But In Case Of Emergency You Can Always Go To The Bar Across The Street Until I Open At 6:00a.m.
The Bar (pooches) Closes At 1:00 A.m., I Think.
But I'm Sure You Guys Can Think Of Something.

This Will Truly Test Your Survival Skills.
At Least We Have Heat And Electric.

I Can't Wait To Test Some New Recipes On Ya. Linda


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sound like she is COOKIN! Fish wouldnt hurt neither.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Add liquidsoap and friend to the list.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Jleo and I might come for one day, don't know for sure which. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

keep in mind this is informal gathering not ogf sponsored...just a gathering we have been tossing around since JUNE!!!! feel free to post any suggestions...i'll update the list as they come in...thanks to all!!! but mostly to LINDA AND THE CAUSEWAYCREW...whithout whom this would not be possible!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

no ones interested??? EVERYONE was when there was no ice


----------



## Cutter310 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm a newbie to OGF, but I would definately like to join you all...
I'm gonna try my luck this Sunday most likely..In my new Frabill shanty..picking it up TODAY!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Cutter310 said:


> I'm a newbie to OGF, but I would definately like to join you all...
> I'm gonna try my luck this Sunday most likely..In my new Frabill shanty..picking it up TODAY!!!


let me know and i'll add you to the list...wish the mods would sticky this!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> wish the mods would sticky this!!!


Done.

Take a deep breath, count to ten, everything's going to be OK


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

THANKS LUNDY!!!!!!!! BREATHING BETTER ALREADY!!!!


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

ill; be there . with 2 other guys mite bring the RV if linda dont care . we are 
going up this weekend .and next weekend were going to PI .this looks like a beezy mounth for the old ager . 





jim


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i dont think she;ll mind at all...plenty of room


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

ill be there tomorrow up at the nourth end by the bouyes .in aq black frabill shany with duct tape all over it .


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Count me in. I just got back from Walmart and bought a rod &reeel combo that I think will work for ice fishing. You guys might laugh but I had never ice fished in my life. Will someone be able to help out a newbie?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

neocats1 said:


> Count me in. I just got back from Walmart and bought a rod &reeel combo that I think will work for ice fishing. You guys might laugh but I had never ice fished in my life. Will someone be able to help out a newbie?


 
u should of just ran up to a Dicks anf got one of those $14 combo ice rods.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

What I got was a Shakespeare Firebird combo. 5'6" medium action 6-10# line rating. I spooled it with 6# Trilene XL. Will this work for ice fishing. Paid $12.00 for the combo plus tax.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

well the price was right but....it,s a bit long, mine are in the twenty four inch length,the line is fair if your jigging for eyes but four lb or less would be better for crappie and gills,hope your not in a shanty unless it,s a big sucker..........


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

This is what I'm trying to say. I don't know what kind of gear I need. I am used to fishing big rods with heavy line for catfish. This is my first year ever to walk onto a frozen lake for any reason.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Neo, that will work. Long yes but I know guys that use their regular rod and reels. Most of us use regular ice outfits. You'll get a few lessons there so go and have fun.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If I'm not at Presque I will most likely be there. If not treat Linda well guys, she's a Sweet heart for all she does for us here. We'll be checking up with her on how you behaved.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I know I'll be there.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

DaleM said:


> If I'm not at Presque I will most likely be there. If not treat Linda well guys, she's a Sweet heart for all she does for us here. We'll be checking up with her on how you behaved.


we will be on our BEST behavior!!!!  we will not give OGF a bad name!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

jimbobber said:


> ill; be there . with 2 other guys mite bring the RV if linda dont care ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI, IT'S FINE WITH ME. THERE PLENTY OF ROOM. LINDA


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Neo,I'm sure if there is something you don'thave when you get there one of us can help you out. I'm sure I'll be getting stuff from Causeway when I get there myself. We'll have extra rod and reels and I may bring another shanty if there is room for some one that needs one. Everyone just show up and I'm sure we all will help each other out. Don't think there is any concern on how we will behave if the last event there is any indication. Come on people let's go have some fun. BONFIRE! Linda,you do have lot's of ice stuff,right?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

We Should Have Everything You Need..if Not We Will Find It Somewhere.
We Will Need Fire Wood For The Camp Fire. Linda


----------



## tptrost (Jan 16, 2007)

New to OGF. Ice fished alot in Minnesota. Will be great to meet some diehard fisherman. I will be coming from wooster what is the best way to to get there. I have map of course but someone always has an easier way.
 Not sure what the back room is. Do I need to bring camper etc..
Thanks for any info


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks linda // we were coming up today but had transmission trouble .go figure . will be there tomorrow i hope     



thanks jim


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

tptrost said:


> New to OGF. Ice fished alot in Minnesota. Will be great to meet some diehard fisherman. I will be coming from wooster what is the best way to to get there. I have map of course but someone always has an easier way.
> Not sure what the back room is. Do I need to bring camper etc..
> Thanks for any info


the back room is a concrete block building with HEAT,electric & counterspace for crock pots coffee pots etc. i'm just bringing an air mat & sleeping bag as most will do no need for camper unless your a wuss!! i'll try to directions to the original post...very easy to get there though...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

link added for drections although you may want to modify them from where your coming from....


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> the back room is a concrete block building with HEAT,electric & counterspace for crock pots coffee pots etc. i'm just bringing an air mat & sleeping bag as most will do no need for camper unless your a wuss!! i'll try to directions to the original post...very easy to get there though...



Heck with my house! I'm moving in! lol


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

IF YOU WANT TO BRING YOUR RVs, CAMPERS OR WHAT EVER , IT'S O.K.
WE'LL FIND ROOM FOR YOU . LINDA


----------



## tptrost (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks! Hope to see you there


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ill be up there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

were getting closer!! any new reports??? hows the ice ??? i'm seeing 10+" around tusc. co. couple hr drive for me but i'll try to be early enough to greet Linda and get things rolling!! Hope you guys are still in!!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hopefully the ice is good. Count me in with hopefully 3 in tow. My dad wants to go if he doesn't get called to work. Other buddy wants to go, and the third, well, Linda, he knew your dad well. Does the name Pedro Diaz (the fish whisperer) ring a bell and if so, will I be forced to sleep in the parking lot?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope the Ice holds up during this warm up I am lookin forward to fishin this weekend as I didn't really get out last weekend.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

billybob7059 said:


> I hope the Ice holds up during this warm up I am lookin forward to fishin this weekend as I didn't really get out last weekend.


The ice will still be good may just have to deal with some water on top of it. We'll be there!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> The ice will still be good may just have to deal with some water on top of it. We'll be there!


you bet!!! cant wait to ice fish with some ogfers!!! get your gear together and lets go have some fun!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi All, 
I'll Be Making Some Stuffed Pepper Soup And Some Ham And Bean Soup For You All. It's Just Something That Will Warm You Up ,and You'll Be Able To Eat Quick--because Everyone Will Probably Be Done Fishing At Different Times. Or Are You Setting A Certain Time To Eat? The Soup Will Be Out In The Building By 2:00 P.m. --is That O.k.?
I Have A Business Dinner To Attend On Sat. About 5:00 P.m.--so I'll Check On You All After I Get Back.
Is Anybody Else Bringing Anything? Let Me Know. 
Will You Be Fishing Sat. And Sunday Both?
Don't Forget To Bring Some Firewood. 
It's Going To Be Nice To See You All. Looking Forward To It. Linda


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think there will be any set time to eat,just whenever anyone is done fishing. I know wave and I are going to bring something just not sure what. Will let you know.We won't forget firewood but may be limited to amount if we don't bring the trailer so if everyone brings a little we should be good.We plan on fishing both days, just hope Mother Nature is good to us.How are the lake conditions? Thanks Linda see ya Sat. I'm sending a PM. Rex


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Snow Is Starting To Melt Some, So There Is A Little Bit Of Slush On Top Of The Ice.

I Heard They Were Doing Pretty Good Near The Bouy Line On The North End. Some Nice Walleyes--but More Crappies And Blue Gills.
Linda


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> since it seems i am getting it going...here we go!!
> sat 24 & sun 25
> causeway bait at skeeter
> 8:00am sat
> ...


this is the list from all who responded(i think)...going to be a little slushy i think!! thanks Linda for everything you're doing!!! rex pretty well summed things up!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have to go to college in the morning so I wont be there till 12:00.


----------



## stratos (Feb 14, 2007)

dont have a clue whats going on can you fill me in thanks


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

stratos said:


> dont have a clue whats going on can you fill me in thanks


Go to the first post and go from there. It's a weekend of ice fishing and meeting fellow OGF'ers. Come join us should be fun no matter what.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

stratos said:


> dont have a clue whats going on can you fill me in thanks


see post#44...it is an ice fishing outing of guys from this site& guests...will be a great time i'm sure!!! looks like it will be slushy but i believe the ice will be fine?....i added a link to modify for directions....LINDA let us know if you need anything!!! pm me or rex!!! dont forget to bring a little firewood guys!!!covered dishes if you like/can...just bring what you personally need to get by and you'll be fine...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> I have to go to college in the morning so I wont be there till 12:00.


thats cool..pm me if you want my cell# and i'll let you know where we are!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

You guys have a good time out there and be safe. Wanted to go but work schedule messed that up. Next year will be retired so any day will be good then.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Should have thought of this sooner but maybe I still have time. I'm willing to buy some wood for the bonfire if there is someone close to Causeway that can provide some.It doesn't have to be anything great or split. As long as it burns is all that is required. It would save some space for us and I'd know we were covered. If someone can help out let us know. Thanks Rex


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> thats cool..pm me if you want my cell# and i'll let you know where we are!!


So r u guys just planning to meet up and head out? Does anyone even know if the ice would be safe?


----------



## boolfrog (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey guys just lettin ya know me, Gamehogg and +1 are packin now. The Hogg got in trouble for a questionable t-shirt  ha haahaa... he can't post for 30 days. Keep bait movin and holes open.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> So r u guys just planning to meet up and head out? Does anyone even know if the ice would be safe?


with the forcast i saw it should be fine!!! cold overnite temps will freeze her back up!!! 10" base from what i've heard,,,PLENTY!! I"TS ON!!! wil be there by 7-7:30....bring some firewood guys!!!! just an arm load each will do it!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

boolfrog said:


> Hey guys just lettin ya know me, Gamehogg and +1 are packin now. The Hogg got in trouble for a questionable t-shirt  ha haahaa... he can't post for 30 days. Keep bait movin and holes open.


bring it on frog!!! i'ts going to be fun!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> this is the list from all who responded(i think)...going to be a little slushy i think!! thanks Linda for everything you're doing!!! rex pretty well summed things up!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Bad news at work yesterday. I have to work Saturday. But I'll be up Sunday morning. How late is everyone staying on Sunday?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

neocats1 said:


> Bad news at work yesterday. I have to work Saturday. But I'll be up Sunday morning. How late is everyone staying on Sunday?


Depends on the weather but would like to fish till 2 or 3. Guess we'll see you Sunday.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Wannabitawerm is out. Wife's gotta work a double and babysitting duty is on me! (Heh-heh, I said duty on me!) I'll watch for the results and try to get out Sunday if I can.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

How did it go?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well lets just say that the fishing was VERY dissapointing!!! fished the north end where the bouy line is all day sat...got 2 crappie...thats it!! saw a few eyes caught but for a hundred fishing that is sad!!! only a FEW guys showed up...did meet liquidsoap,peple of the perch.boolfrog,and gamehogg...thanks for coming guys!!! as alwayd Linda was a gratious hostess!!! thanks for all you did Linda youre the best!!! hope youre feeling better!!! forgot to mention reeldirty1 & rattletraprex were also there...we went together...THANK YOU GIRLS of causewaycrew for making us feel wecome there!!! it was a pleasure!!! See you in june!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

thank you guys for the box of candy. that was very nice of you. and there went my diet


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> thank you guys for the box of candy. that was very nice of you. and there went my diet


Glad you enjoyed the chocolates,it was just a small token of our graditude for all you and the girls do for us! The soups were great! Wish we would of had a bigger turn out but was nice to meet Peple of the perch and liquidsoap. The fishing was really slow as Wave stated,seems as the blue and silver with black striped jigging rapalas were the key and of course we didn't have those.The only eyes I saw caught were on those. All in all it was a good time and I'm looking forward to the June outing and the races.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry I couldnt stay later. Sorry you guys did good, nothing was happening on the lake so we just decided to leave.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya the races do sound intresting. I thought that was a neat idea that the kids would like.


----------

